# "Impossible d'activer le réseau de données cellulaires"



## vicrol (10 Mars 2010)

Suite à une manipulation (hasardeuse  ) sur le "profil opérateur" de mon iPhone 3gS ( :love: ) au firmware 3.1.2 jailbreaké (  ) je reçois constamment ce message d'erreur "Impossible d'activer le réseau de données cellulaires" :mouais: et bien sur plus de 3g ou d'EDGE :hein: ! Quelqu'un à la solution à mon problème ? 
PS : j'ai déjà réinitialisé les réglages réseaux (  ), sans sucés !


----------



## Macuserman (14 Mars 2010)

Hello !

Les smiley, c'est ton truc pas vrai ? 
Bon&#8230;
Quelles sont les données que tu lui as rentrées ?
Quel est ton opérateur ?


----------



## vicrol (20 Mars 2010)

Bon finalement je l'ai totalement restauré et j'ai pris une bonne résolution par la même occasion : finit le jailbreak ! Tout est rentré dans l'ordre... Merci quand même et à bientôt !


----------



## Macuserman (20 Mars 2010)

Ahh oui, bienvenue dans un monde moins "soucieux" !


----------



## Vijay (21 Mars 2010)

Sinon Règlages > Général > Réseau > Réseau de données cellulaires > Réinitialiser les règlages Marche très bien!!!


----------



## Macuserman (21 Mars 2010)

Vijay a dit:


> Sinon Règlages > Général > Réseau > Réseau de données cellulaires > Réinitialiser les règlages Marche très bien!!!



Lis bien
Il l'a fait, sans succès !


----------



## cecy (9 Septembre 2010)

bonjour, je suis chez virgin et je peux pas acceder a internet ca me dit que je ne suis pas abonné au reseau celulaires.. j ai essayer 2 manip que j ai trouver sur le site et tjs rien!!!
dans mon menu reglages je n ai pas reseau de donnes celulaires j ai tout essayer pourriez vous m aider svp??


----------

